# 4x4x4 Speedsolve : February 3, 2007



## pjk (Feb 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) b2 L2 R D' b U2 R' D F2 u' R F2 B2 u2 L2 d' U' B' F2 D' f2 u2 D2 b R u r2 u' l b u2 d f' d' r l f F' U f'
2) F' d2 R L' U F' L R f R2 f L2 l' U L2 u' F d U2 F B' U B f U B2 R' D' R d2 b R2 d2 U r u F2 R' D u
3) R' L U' l L' b F2 l' B2 b l L2 D2 d2 r2 R2 u2 r' d r2 R U2 D2 R' F2 l' d2 l L2 b2 f' u B' l F2 L2 u2 B r2 B2
4) U' R' B2 R' f2 B L2 D' u L2 B D L' d2 u2 l R b u' B f2 L l D' b U2 d' r' l' F' B' U r B' d2 u2 l2 r' d2 R
5) F2 d L' D R d2 R' d' U2 l B' R r F d' u' l2 L2 B2 b u' r U2 b B u' F2 u2 F2 U' L2 U D2 L' R2 F' R2 L f d'


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
average: 1:07.92
times: 1:05.22 (1:04.94) 1:05.53 (1:18.39) 1:13.00

Have been neglecting speedsolving for big cube BLD. Trying to let this competition motivate me to pick speedsolving back up.


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 7, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 1:03.01
Times: (1:07.81), 1:03.14, 1:02.91, (59.80), 1:02.98


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 1:07.08
Times: 1:03.89, 1:07.62 (P), (59.55)(OP), 1:09.72 (O), 1:19.55 (O)

:lol: good  Especialy the 59.55, it is my first sub-1 having both parities.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 1.47.21
Times: 1.41.11, 1.53.54, (1.40.58), 1.46.97, (1.54.55)

An extremely good average for me. Normally I am happy when all of my times are sub 2, now they were all sub 1.55. Edge-pairing (looking ahead) is key to this times. Parity doesn't influence my times. (1.41 had both parities, 1.53 had none)

If I can do this at the Belgian Open next week I will probably start jumping around


----------

